# What is dreaming, what is real?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe what we call reality is the dream and our dreams are what's real. Neat to think about.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lollolol im already so confused on which is which as it is!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

love your avatar picture jinelle


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

So if you go to sleep, you get awake?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought about this since early childhood, I would spent my days waiting for bedtime so I could go to sleep and dream exactly what I wanted and I could, it was my only refuge.

Now I see that, awake and asleep, dreaming or not dreaming, real and unreal are just concepts. It's all the same at the end of the day when you've transcended the differences......... it makes no difference, it's all as real as it is unreal. Our inner reality is as real as our outer reality therefore dreaming is REAL.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I thought about this since early childhood, I would spent my days waiting for bedtime so I could go to sleep and dream exactly what I wanted and I could, it was my only refuge.
> 
> Now I see that, awake and asleep, dreaming or not dreaming, real and unreal are just concepts. It's all the same at the end of the day when you've transcended the differences......... it makes no difference, it's all as real as it is unreal. Our inner reality is as real as our outer reality therefore dreaming is REAL.


I like that.


----------

